# Supertrail-Map Erfahrungen?



## RuedY.ch (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Kennt jemand von euch die Supertrail-Map's? Sind diese zu empfehlen? Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Juni 2011)

Das Konzept klingt ja sehr interessant, da müsste man mal eine aus einer Gegend die man kennt, in der Hand halten, um zu sehen was die taugt. 
Grad was Bikeverbote und Schwierigkeitsgrade betrifft....

Gibt ja bislang nur Schweiz. Andere Gegenden wohl erst später.

In einer Fachbuchhandlung mal geschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landkartenhaus (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
Die Supertrail Maps sind auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen ( vor Allem für die schweizer Alpen, wegen der guten Swisstopo Kartengrundlage, die Touren sind übersichtlich eingetragen und einfach nur Spitze!) 
Es gibt mittlerweile das Blatt "Zugspitz Arena", das das Gebiet rund um die Zugspitze auf Grundlage der ÖTKs abdeckt ( Wetterstein und Mieminger Alpen) Aber hab mit dem Blatt noch keine Erfahrung gemacht...
Die Karten gibts auch im deutschen Fachhandel ( über das-landkartenhaus.de oder direkt vor Ort im Landkartenhaus Freiburg, Schiffstr.6, was übrigens eine sehr gute Fachbuhandlung ist. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen)
Hoffe weitergeholfen zu haben


----------



## radlsepp (13. März 2012)

@Landkartenhaus:

Wie kann man sich die Karten vorstellen, sind Trails einzeln oder eher als komplette Tour beschrieben?
In weche Höhen gehen die Touren, sind diese Bikebergsteig-tauglich ausbaubar?

Danke schonmal, Gruß Michi


----------



## Pumuckl1 (23. September 2012)

Hallo 

  ich war im Juli eine Woche am Gardasee. Die Karte Supertrail Map Gardasee Nord war dabei.  

   Positiv


farblich      je nach Schwierigkeit gekennzeichnete MTB Wege.
Schöne      Aussichtspunkt und Stellen sind gekennzeichnet (Top View Punkte)
 
  Negativ


Manche      der eingezeichneten Wege sind kaum fahrbar. Wanderwege die zum Wandern      geeignet sind aber kaum mit dem MTB. Oder anderst ausgedrückt wenn ich 90%      der Strecke schieben muss und nur 10% fahren kann (und das auch nur sehr      zerstückelt) macht das wenig Sinn. Die Strecken sind schon geil aber ein      Mindestanteil zum fahren muss dabei sein sonst ist es für mich ein      Wanderweg und ich scnürre besser die Wanderschuhe.
Mir      völlig unverständlich das eine Tour wie der Tremalzo in der Karte nicht      als MTB Strecke eingezeichnet ist wo das doch ein Highlight ist ?
Kein      Rifugio Garda (vor Tremalzo Tunnel) und kein Rifugio Chiesa am      Altissimo (Monte Baldo Seite) in der Karte. Zwar gesperrt für Bikes      trotzdem anscheinend sind in der Karte keine Hütten drin.
Wege      abseits der eingezeichneten Route sind MTB-würdig aber nicht      eingezeichnet. In der alten Kompass Karte waren die Strecken teils als MTB      Strecke gekennzeichnet.
 
  Ansonsten wünschte ich mir die Karte hätte einen größeren Ausschnitt und ich würde dann auch mehr Geld dafür hinlegen. Alles so abgeschnitten und begrenzt - kein Idrosee  manche Touren laufen raus aus der Karte  und das trotzdem alles so nahe am See ist. 

  Ich begrüße solche reine MTB Karten. Leider muss ich sagen das zumindest diese Karte für mich keine richtige MTB Karte ist.  

  Es sieht sogar so aus als ob hier die Besonderheit auf besonders schweren und technische anspruchsvolle Strecken gelegt ist. Wobei ich glaube das die Cracks das auch nicht durchfahren was wir teils z.B. am Altissimo gelaufen sind. Das ist für mich ein Wanderweg und ein Normalo kann das nicht durchfahren. Einzelne zerstückelte Teilstücke kann man schon fahren. Das nützt aber nichts wenn man den Großteil der Strecke schiebt.   

  Manfred


----------



## basti313 (24. September 2012)

Meine Erfahrungen: (Karten Zugspitze und Davos)
-Karte eher schlecht abzulesen. Farbwahl und Auflösung sind nicht wirklich glücklich gewählt
-Es fehlen viele schöne Trails
-Eigentlich nichts neues auf der Karte...ne Kompass Karte und Google geben mehr Infos zu Strecken die man fahren möchte
-Schwierigkeitsgrade eher ungleichmäßig eingestuft


----------



## Anselm_X (24. September 2012)

Ich kenne die Supertrail-Map nicht, aber mit der neuen Vinschgau-Karte haben die sich wohl ein ziemliches Ei gelegt*.
Betrachtet man die an anderer Stelle laufenden Diskussionen und die Reaktion der Macher/des Verlags, drängt sich aus der Ferne ein recht unprofessionelles Bild auf. Ich für meinen Teil werde deshalb die Finger von der Supertrail Map lassen.

*Zitat von Roman Schwienbacher (Biker & Trailbuilder, Vinschger Hotelier und Tourismus-Vize): *Eure neue Supertrailmap Vinschgau ist schlicht und einfach eine Frechheit!!! Abgesehen davon, das das Coverbild Vinschgau Nord in den Dolomiten aufgenommen wurde, entsprechen der Großteil der Trails nicht dem neuen Wegekonzept im Vinschgau. Es gibt bis Dato einen Waalweg der schon seit mind. 10 Jahren den Wanderern vorbehalten ist, ihr habt ihn als Singletrail gekennzeichnet. Supersinnlos Map wäre hier treffender.*


----------



## basti313 (25. September 2012)

> Betrachtet man die an anderer Stelle laufenden Diskussionen und die Reaktion der Macher/des Verlags, drängt sich aus der Ferne ein recht unprofessionelles Bild auf.


Betrachtet man die Karten, so drängt sich leider das gleiche Bild auf...die Idee ist gut, aber an der Umsetzung hapert es gewaltig.



> Abgesehen davon, das das Coverbild Vinschgau Nord in den Dolomiten aufgenommen wurde


Das ging wohl öfter daneben


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. September 2012)

Nachdem die Vinschgauer (allen voran Matze) so engagiert sind, für uns Biker die Trails offen zu halten bzw. neue Trails zu schaffen, sollte man das eigentlich auch unterstützen und deren Buch kaufen, zumal es auch noch GPS Tracks gibt. Dann honoriert man das Engagement und hat auch noch aktuellstes Material.


----------



## Anselm_X (25. September 2012)

@Pfadfinderin: Richtig, gerade Matze hat sich über die Supertrailmap ziemlich geärgert. Für die, die keine Facebook-Account haben, hier mal die Stellungnahme von Matze.
Bitte beachten: Das ist ein Zitat von Matze, und kommt nicht von mir, bitte bildet Euch Euer eigenes Urteil:

_Mountainbiken und Vinschgau, mittlerweile ein logisches Wortspiel. Heute geht es nicht darum, wer wie und wann am richtigen Hebel gezogen hat, sondern wer auf die harte Arbeit Vieler einfach mit Gleichgültigkeit entgegen wirkt.

Vor gut drei Jahren traf ich die Entscheidung, die erste Mountainbike Karte des Vinschgaus in Eigenregie zu drucken. Nach gescheiterten Verhandlungen zwischen Tourismus und Politik war die Landkarte für Mountainbiker einfach an der Zeit. Mein Ziel war es, ausschließlich Trails in die Karte aufzunehmen, die sinnvoll für Mountainbiker sind, wo es keine Probleme mit Eigentümern und anderen Wegbenutzern gibt.

Die Resonanz dieser Karte war mehr als einschlagend, von Seiten der Politik gab es große Aufregung, rechtliche Schritte wurden angedroht, die Karte soll eingezogen werden, nichts passierte aber.

Grundlegend haben aber einige Politiker sich nun doch des Mountainbikens angenommen und so ist in Latsch die erste Gemeinde Südtirols gefunden, welche ein offizielles Wegenetz und sogar einen neuen Trail genehmigt hatte.

Auch in anderen Gemeinden des Vinschgaus arbeiten Experten an einem Konzept und nun kommt der Aufreger der Saison ins Spiel.

Bereits letztes Jahr kontaktierte der Super Singletrail Map Verlag unsere Partnerhotels, mit dem Angebot, Werbeanzeigen in deren neu geplanten Mountainbike Karte des Vinschgaus zu schalten.

Wir haben ebenfalls Kontakt zum Verlag aufgenommen und den zuständigen Personen mitgeteilt, daß es im Vinschgau aktuell einen Genehmigungsprozess gibt, gleichzeitig haben wir angeboten, die Karte kostenlos zu kontrollieren, um keine Problemtrails in der Karte einzufügen.

Bereits das Vorexemplar war eher eine Wanderkarte als eine Mountainbike Karte, da schienen Trails auf, absolut keinen Sinn in einer Mountainbike Karte machten. Unser kontrolliertes Exemplar sandten wir schnellstens zurück und argumentierten auch die Änderungen.

Kurz darauf wurden unsere Partner wieder kontaktiert, dann einfach mit dem Nachdruck, daß Matze die Karte kontrolliert hatte, und für gut befindet.

Auf diese Frechheit habe ich den Verlag nochmals kontaktiert, und nahegelegt, daß die Karte über die Tourismusvereine bitte nochmals zu kontaktieren wäre. Auf keinen Fall erlaube meine freiwillige Mitarbeit das Label "matze proof".

Und dann wurde es still, bis ich vor einigen Tagen zwei Super Singletrail Maps vom Vinschgau in den Händen hielt. Kurz reingeschaut, und die Erkenntnis: Nicht eine meiner gut gemeinten Änderungsvorschläge wurde angenommen, die Karte ist nun im Orginal so wie der erste Abdruck.

Bereits am Titelbild der Vinschgau Nord Karte, wo alles andere als eine vinschgauer Location abgebildet ist, erkennt man, daß die Recherche alles andere als dürftig war.

Auch die eingezeichneten Mountainbike Trails und dessen Schwierigkeitsgraden sind alles andere als korrekt, zudem sind viele Wanderwege einfach als Mountainbike Trail ungeeignet.

Also mein Fazit: Dieses Prokukt braucht wirklich kein Mountainbiker..."_


----------



## ingoshome (25. September 2012)

Dieser Konflikt ist aus meiner Sicht vorprogrammiert.
Hier kommt ein Gigant und wird Konkurrent eines kleinen emsigen Mannes.

Ich habe mich mit beiden Karten sehr auseinandergesetzt.
Und das vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich mich dort wirklich richtig gut auskenne.

Ich möchte nicht urteilen, welche besser ist, zumal ich als biker reinsehe
und da nicht nur Interessen der Biker berücksichtigt werden.

Aus meiner Sicht entstehen beide Werke in einer Zeit des Umbruchs, wo es
einerseits viele Meinungen gibt - andererseits MTB nie sinn- sondern immer spaß-voll zu sein hat!?

Auf der einen Seite schreien alle nach Veröffentlichungen - auf dern anderen Seite
ist es dann nicht gut genug, wenn es einer tut: Der eine ist zu forsch, der andere zu restriktiv.

Die Supertrail-Map ist m.E. auch regional unterschiedlich zu bewerten.
Von der Idee her schlägt sie vieles was bisher da war - und sie wird stets verbessert.

Vermutlich können wir über Qualität schimpfen - wenn wir aber gute Veröffentlichungen wollen, dann
müssen wir wahrscheinlich auch das Anfangsstadium ertragen und mitfinanzieren!?

Ich halte Veröffentlichungen, grundsätzlich für problematisch, steh aber vor der Frage:
schimpfe ich nur drüber oder gestalte ich das mit, was eh keiner mehr aufhalten kann?

Und: Die Swiss-Single-Trail-Map ist sehr beliebt.
Da muss sich doch keiner wundern, dass irgendwann wer kommt und einen Schritt weitergeht!?

Vermutlich bleibt uns derweil nur eines: Nehmen was wir bekommen und das beste draus machen.
Und das beste draus machen heisst für mich: Freundlichkeit und Wohlwollen auf dem Trail und untereinander.

Das Vinschgau wird uns noch einiges lehren in Sachen Veröffentlichungen und resultierendem Ansturm!
Rumschimpfen wird da wenige helfen - wenden wir uns an die Macher mit konstruktiven Ideen und Input!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinschger-Biker (26. September 2012)

Ich kenne die Supertrail-Map vom Gebiet Davos-Arosa. Aus meiner Sicht sind ein paar interessante Ansätze dabei wie der Highlight-Trail und die 5 Schwierigkeitsstufen für den Downhill.

Allerdings scheint es mir schleierhaft warum Uphill-Trails eingezeichnet sind. Wer will schon auf Trails Uphill fahren?! Eher vielleicht als Tragepassage.

Bezüglich Vinschgau ist Matze ein wenig selber schuld. Seine heraugegebene Karte war leider in der Ausführung Mist.

Bei einem so beliebten Gebiet interessieren sich logischerweise andere Anbieter.
Hätte Matze seine Karte technisch einwandfrei (Massstab 1:50'000, reiss- und wasserfestes Papier) wäre es für andere Anbieter weniger interessant geworden eine Karte herauszubringen.

Ende Jahr kommt die Swiss Singletrail Map Obervinschgau auf den Markt.
Diese ist wesentlich besser recherchiert und auch die heikeln Trails wurden rausgenommen.


----------



## Splash (27. September 2012)

Ich kenne die Supertrail Maps vom Gardasee und war zugegebenerweise ein wenig enttäuscht. Die technische Umsetzung ist ja an sich gut, sprich reiss- und wasserfestes Papier, Trails teilweise up- und downhill gewertet (manchmal mag es Sinn machen, bei anderen Trails frage ich mich aber auch nach dem Sinn). 

Ich für meinen Teil vermisse aber ganz klar, dass dort Hütten eingezeichnet sind (kein Rif.Nota, kein Rif.Garda am Tremalzo, ... - die Dichte am Lago ist da nicht gerade üppig) und auch einige Trails, während verbotene Trails dort enthalten sind. 

Mit der Supertrail Map am Lago kann man aber ne Menge Spass haben, muss aber das ein oder andere Ticket in Kauf nehmen ...

Welche Karten sind denn für den Vischgau empfehlenswert? Auf die neue Swiss Singletrail Map warten?


----------



## basti313 (27. September 2012)

> Allerdings scheint es mir schleierhaft warum Uphill-Trails eingezeichnet sind. Wer will schon auf Trails Uphill fahren?! Eher vielleicht als Tragepassage.


Vor allem in dieser Art und Weise. Um bei der von dir angesprochenen Karte zu bleiben: Die Westseite von Davos ist sehr gut beschrieben. Bei ein paar Wegen bin ich mir zwar nicht sicher, ob die so überhaupt noch existieren, aber ok...dagegen ist im Osten etwas daneben gegangen. Da starten Uphills irgendwo im Nirgendwo. Es ist mir komplett schleierhaft, warum ein Uphill in orange eingezeichnet ist, wenn man den nicht ohne 300hm schieben/tragen erreichen kann.


----------



## ingoshome (27. September 2012)

ja ... den Punkt Uphill's finde ich auch etwas misslungen:

Vermutlich kan man das aus der DH-Tauglichkeit besser ableiten als aus den vielen Markerungsformen, die die Karte nur unübersichtlich machen und Raum für und Blick auf andere Details kosten.

Aus meine Sicht müsste das entfernt werden, weil Uphill-Fahrbarkeit auch(!) sehr stark von Motivation und Kondition des einzelnen abhängt!?


----------



## basti313 (27. September 2012)

> Aus meine Sicht müsste das entfernt werden, weil Uphill-Fahrbarkeit auch(!) sehr stark von Motivation und Kondition des einzelnen abhängt!?


Ich meine nicht das es entfernt werden sollte. Du hast sicher Recht damit, dass das sehr individuell ist. Downhill ja auch. Aber wenn ich zum Beispiel wieder die Davoser Karte nehme: Wenn ich von Klosters über den Berg nach Davos will, dann muss ich den Panoramaweg vom Gotschnagrat bergauf fahren. Da ist die Kennzeichnung, leichter Uphill, gut aufgehoben. An anderen Stellen hat man ja nen leichten Downhill mit schwerem Uphill kombiniert. Da ist die Differenzierung gut und wichtig. Dagegen gibt es zur Pischa nen genauso eingezeichneten Uphill, da hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich da überhaupt hin kommen soll.
Nein, ich denke das ist alles eher schlecht recherchiert. Bei der Davos Karte geht es ja noch mit den ungekennzeichneten Pfande, aber bei der Garmischer Karte ist es halt echt uferlos...da sind 90% der Pfade ungekennzeichnet. Sowas raus zu bringen ist eine Frechheit.


----------



## blaubergdackel (27. September 2012)

Hallo, ich kann mich nur zur STM Karte Tegernsee/Schliersee äußern.

Sie basiert auf einer Kompaß Karte, deckt das Gebiet ausreichend ab und bietet für alle die hier das erste mal biken genügend Anreize ohne sich gleich einen Tourenführer kaufen zu müssen oder das intenet nach Tracks abzusuchen. Kompaktes Format, leicht einzustecken.

Auf den ersten Blick war ich überrascht wie viele Routen in Bereichen eingezeichnet waren in denen ich mit dem MTB noch nicht aktiv war. Bei genauerem hinsehen stellt sich dann leider heraus das eben diese Routen irgendwo beginnen und ebenso plötzlich enden. Die  Anbindungen sind wie ober erwähnt nicht immer logisch recherchiert,
manches mit "Gewalt" eingezeichnet.

Die farbliche Unterscheidung der Wege ist gut. Die Streuung im farbcode dagegen ist sehr groß. Eine orange, flüssige, Abfahrt stellt sich da schon mal als von Gräben durchzogener, groben Steinstufen und Wurzelschwellen durchsetzer Pfad heraus. Wogegen dann rot markierte Abfahrten einfach nur flüssig laufen.

Was fatal auffällt ist das Wege mit in der Karte eingetragenem Bikeverbot als Trail empfohlen werden.

Wer das erste mal in die Gegend kommt ist mit ein paar Orientierungsrunden mit der STM gut aufgehoben, uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann ich sie nicht. Es bedarf des Kartenlesens um die Spreu vom Weizen in den Tourenempfehlungen zu trennen.

Für die Schweiz und die angrenzenden Gebiete würde ich nach wie vor die Swiss Single Trail Map nehmen. Was diesen Karten noch fehlt ist die "Wasser- und Tränenfeste" Ausführung wie sie die Bikekarte für Moab hat(te?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (9. September 2015)

gut


----------



## dhridernox (3. Juli 2016)

Die Karte ist (gelinde gesagt) eine absolute Frechheit. Hab mir die für die Region Port Du Solei bestellt. Schlechte Auflösung, unübersichtlich, minimale Infos. Die Karte leistet nicht mehr als kostenlose Karten, die man z.B. von örtlichen Touristenkarten gewohnt ist. Das ganze für diesen hohen Preis. Ich bin echt enttäuscht


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Juli 2016)

Hatte einige dieser Karten in der Hand - von verschiedenen Regionen. 
Abgesehen davon, dass die wirklich grob gerastert sind und die Wege sehr "grob" da eingezeichnet sind, fand ich da mehr Werbung dran, als auf Axel Schulz' Kappe... hab keine gekauft, fand die blöd. 
Ja, die machen gut Werbung dafür, macht sie aber noch lange nicht gut...
Zudem unterstütze ich lieber eine Region in der ich biken gehe, in der es auch in die Region quasi wieder einfließt.


----------

